# MF50 injector pump question



## Tractors4life (5 mo ago)

I stumbled across a post related to Cav injector pump governor spring configuration and I’ve been fighting with a MF50 with a Perkins a3.152 I bought that has been worked over by someone who definitely shouldn’t of been working on a tractor. I suspect there has been some work done on the injection pump before I refreshed it and I’m still having some of the issues I bought it with. It is a Cav 3232718 and that’s the only thing I can make out on the tag. It is currently configured for governor code 5 which is how I found it. I’m wondering if this isn’t correct though. I haven’t done anything with the injectors yet but that is where I’m heading next. It will start up fine cold and seems pretty responsive for about 5 minutes but then it won’t rev up from idle without lag time. If you are ~1200rpm+ and give it throttle it is responsive. This is worse under load. Getting it to start after it is hot is challenging. I’ve replaced the graphite vanes along with the ring they ride in and the end cap due to the wear. The rest of the internals are original to my knowledge other then gaskets. Thanks for any insight you have. I’m hoping Thepumpguysc might chime in


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tractors4life said:


> I stumbled across a post related to Cav injector pump governor spring configuration and I’ve been fighting with a MF50 with a Perkins a3.152 I bought that has been worked over by someone who definitely shouldn’t of been working on a tractor. I suspect there has been some work done on the injection pump before I refreshed it and I’m still having some of the issues I bought it with. It is a Cav 3232718 and that’s the only thing I can make out on the tag. It is currently configured for governor code 5 which is how I found it. I’m wondering if this isn’t correct though. I haven’t done anything with the injectors yet but that is where I’m heading next. It will start up fine cold and seems pretty responsive for about 5 minutes but then it won’t rev up from idle without lag time. If you are ~1200rpm+ and give it throttle it is responsive. This is worse under load. Getting it to start after it is hot is challenging. I’ve replaced the graphite vanes along with the ring they ride in and the end cap due to the wear. The rest of the internals are original to my knowledge other then gaskets. Thanks for any insight you have. I’m hoping Thepumpguysc might chime in


Welcome to the forum. I hope he chimes in as well!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. I’m hear.,


----------



## Tractors4life (5 mo ago)

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

thepumpguysc said:


> Lol.. I’m hear.,





Tractors4life said:


> Anyone have any insight?


I'll give this a bit of a bump.... I believe TPGSC has some insight..... You've been gone for a couple of weeks. Perhaps check back a few times over the next couple of days.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Spring code is 6..


----------



## Tractors4life (5 mo ago)

Thanks. Changed the setting over the weekend and running a lot better. Still getting slight hesitation here and there and occasional puff of white smoke. I imagine the injectors are original so next big project I do, will include them along with a compression test


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Have u tried twisting the pump/ adjust the timing.??
If the block isn’t stamped w degree marks, make one/2 of your own..
1 on the pump ear (should b 1 already)
& 1 matching one on the block..
There should be an arrow on the nameplate.. rotate the pump OPPOSITE THE ARROW DIRECTION about 1-2* and tighten the nuts/bolts..
Now start it and check the smoke and hesitation..
Hopefully that’ll take care of all ur problems w/o spending a dime..
Good luck..


----------

